# How's this for chicken math...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

When I first talked to my husband about getting chickens he said he'd build me a coop and I could have 6. He's fallen in love with numerous breeds and now we have 18 babies! 8 are sexed pullets. 10 straight run. Good thing he decided to build a really big coop!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol cute. My husband didnt want anything to do with my new "hobby" until I brought home ducks. Nows he has his own and granted them all pardons from becoming dinner lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Those chickens are sooo addicting!!! Funny how much the men love them as we women do!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We aren't keeping roosters so we aren't sure how many we will end up with. Although I might pretend a silkie is a hen if both end up being Roos! Haha "oh female silkies are just noisy!"


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

He was bummed because he really wanted barred rocks and we couldn't find them anywhere. I drove an hour and a half to a feed store out by Boston to get them. Minimum of 6. I was expecting straight run... Nope pullets! We will see if all 6 actually are hens. He is very happy and I got my brahmas the other day. 

If one or both silkies are females we are going to try to get GLW and speckled Sussex eggs for when they go broody. Then I will have everything I want!


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

My DH said "absolutely NOT". But my son in law watched this for a few years and this past year he said that I was going to get my chickens after all. They live on the property to help us so he really had the final say. LOL Now hubby walks out to the pen daily to watch their antics, so now they are putting in a bench for him. I sit on the inside bench and they all come up to me and talk to me, eat out of my hand, and one of them sits on my lap. Hopefully one of the new chicks will tame down good for me also. 

How old should the new babies be before we try to put them in with the rest?


----------

